# Spoiled Ground Beef?



## goboenomo (Mar 9, 2011)

About 2 pounds of ground beef has been in the fridge since Saturday. I smells kind of funny, but not too bad. Could it be spoiled? Or still good?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 9, 2011)

Replace it! If you can't use it within about 48 hours of putting it in the meat keeper of your refrigerator, forget it... you've wasted your money.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2011)

Uncooked and in the fridge for 4 days.  Probably it has gone bad. What is the expiration date on the package?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dump it!


----------



## spork (Mar 9, 2011)

How smelly is safe?  Depends on whether your stomach can handle 10% spoilage, 20%, 50% ...


----------



## NoraC (Mar 9, 2011)

If you aren't terribly risk averse, try browning it up. If it is spoiled, the odor will be unmistakable.  Sometimes the odor comes from liquid that has been caught in the packaging rather than the meat itself.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 9, 2011)

Ground beef is a same day use item for me... and I always think it smells funny. I use it the same day because I have no idea how long it's been out at the grocery store. And sometimes even then it doesn't smell right and I return it.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 9, 2011)

If it just smelled a LITTLE off, I would cook it with some rice for my dog.  I wouldn't eat it though. Better to dump it and not take chances.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2011)

Ground meat is very inexpensive, if it smells kinf of off, trow it away. And I am the first one to say keep everything usually. But why take chances.


----------



## letscook (Mar 10, 2011)

"When in doubt throw it out"


----------



## BigAL (Mar 10, 2011)

I like Barbara's idea.  

Anything ground up should be eaten or frozen w/in a day or two, imo.  If you do decide to eat it, go to the store first and stock up on TP, and maybe reserve a room at the hospital.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2011)

Use it for catfish bait, they'll eat anything! If the water isn't full of pollutents, you have now taken something that can't be eaten and turned it into something that can. BTW, skinning cats is easy, all you need is a board, a nail, a pair of pliers and a fillet knife.

Craig


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Ground meat is very inexpensive, if it smells kinf of off, trow it away. And I am the first one to say keep everything usually. But why take chances.



It's gone up in price like crazy here.  Like .50 a pound at least so I wouldn't say it's very inexpensive.

That said, without question throw it out.  And I wouldn't give it to the dig either.  I do that once and it was a disaster.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2011)

Ground beef is pretty expensive here, too. It seems all beef has gone up.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd offer it to my dogs <g>.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2011)

If you've ever had to clean up after and get vet treatment for a dog who ate bad hamburger, then you'd think twice ... it was NOT a pretty sight ...


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

jennyema said:


> If you've ever had to clean up after and get vet treatment for a dog who ate bad hamburger, then you'd think twice ... it was NOT a pretty sight ...




Not to mention the guilt you feel for putting the little guy through it.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 10, 2011)

I wouldn't feed my animals food that I wouldn't eat from a safety point of view.  

I have used ground beef that had a "weird smell" and it tends to have a "weird" taste as well.  When it hits the hot pan there is a distinct smells if it is bad, and it is not pleasant.  Sometimes it can smell a tad off, and you hesitant but it is ok.  When it is really bad the smell is horrible when it heats.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Not to mention the guilt you feel for putting the little guy through it.


 
Absolutley.  I thught it was a treat, and God knows, dogs eat some bad stuff when out on walks.

It was a big gal, my greyhound Opal.  She became so dehydrated that they had to inject her with saline and she had this huge bubble on her back  -- she looked like a camel!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

Sadly, you can't be sure something that tastes really good isn't going to come back and bite you later.  

Returning from vacation last month we had a stopover in Miami and had dinner at a Cuban cafeteria-style restaurant.  I was excited and loaded up my tray with lechon asada, black beans, rice and plantains.  SO had a Cuban sandwich.  All through the meal, I was raving about how delicious everything was.  The other shoe dropped a day after we got home.  I was "not normal" for a week.  SO was fine.

What's really scary is that I saw a lot of flight crews eating there.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Sadly, you can't be sure something that tastes really good isn't going to come back and bite you later.
> 
> Returning from vacation last month we had a stopover in Miami and had dinner at a Cuban cafeteria-style restaurant. I was excited and loaded up my tray with lechon asada, black beans, rice and plantains. SO had a Cuban sandwich. All through the meal, I was raving about how delicious everything was. The other shoe dropped a day after we got home. I was "not normal" for a week. SO was fine.
> 
> What's really scary is that I saw a lot of flight crews eating there.


 
Did you actually get over to Calle Ocho or was it someplace at the airport?

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Did you actually get over to Calle Ocho or was it someplace at the airport?
> 
> Craig



It was at the airport = The La Caretta Cafehttp://www.lacaretta.com


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 10, 2011)

Make something with it and give it to that nasty neighbor you don't like.

Just joking. Introduce it to Senor Garbagio.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It was at the airport = The La Caretta Cafe


 
Gringo tourista! Yo quiero Taco Bell?

Craig


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It was at the airport = The La Caretta Cafe


 
I'm so sorry for you, hope it didn't turn you off Cuban food, but I busted out laughing when I saw where you went. 

Karen


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2011)

Surrre... let's all have a laugh at Andy's expense....



Maybe it wasn't the restaurant at all. Maybe he was having a reaction to the peanuts he ate on the plane.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Surrre... let's all have a laugh at Andy's expense....
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it wasn't the restaurant at all. Maybe he was having a reaction to the peanuts he ate on the plane.




Are you kidding me!?  We were in coach.  No peanuts at all.  But you can buy a beer for $7.00.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> I'm so sorry for you, hope it didn't turn you off Cuban food, but I busted out laughing when I saw where you went.
> 
> Karen




Why did you laugh?  Does that restaurant have a reputation?

I love Cuban food!  But I think I'll stick to making it at home.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

CraigC said:


> ...Yo quiero Taco Bell?...




I won't eat there either.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Why did you laugh? Does that restaurant have a reputation?
> 
> I love Cuban food! But I think I'll stick to making it at home.


 
That sounds AWFUL!!  Sorry!!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 10, 2011)

Just to clarify, when I said I would give it to my dog, I meant if it was questionable (like when I'm not sure if it really smells a little off or of it is just my imagination).  If it was obviously bad, I would just throw it out (I wouldn't want to smell rotten meat cooking).


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Why did you laugh? Does that restaurant have a reputation?
> 
> I love Cuban food! But I think I'll stick to making it at home.


 
It's BARELY a step up from Taco Bell, kind of like a Cuban Denny's or I-Hop. 

Karen


----------



## pacanis (Mar 10, 2011)

After reading all the comments on this thread I am _SOOO_ glad my parents "socialized" my stomach to accept foods other than those cooked at home or at five star chain restaurants, especially after seeing "The Road" the other day. At least I'll be able to survive after next year


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> It's BARELY a step up from Taco Bell, kind of like a Cuban Denny's or I-Hop.
> 
> Karen




That's too bad.  I thought most of it tasted quite good.


----------



## Claire (Mar 10, 2011)

Trash.  when in doubt; well you've already heard it.  Ground  meat is especially prone to hiding stuff you don't want to eat.  If my ground meat is in the fridge for more than a couple of days, into the freezer.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I'd offer it to my dogs <g>.



I would let the cat sniff it. Well, the cat I have now wouldn't eat it in any case, but previous cats were very picky about not eating food that would make them sick because it was off, and their sniffers are far better than mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> After reading all the comments on this thread I am _SOOO_ glad my parents "socialized" my stomach to accept foods other than those cooked at home or at five star chain restaurants, especially after seeing "The Road" the other day. At least I'll be able to survive after next year


 
There's lots of things that can keep you alive in desperate straits...I'm not desparate, yet...next year, who knows...but I bet I do just fine!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I would let the cat sniff it. Well, the cat I have now wouldn't eat it in any case, but previous cats were very picky about not eating food that would make them sick because it was off, and their sniffers are far better than mine.


 
Would you charge big bucks for the CAT scan?

Craig


----------

